# "She 'Bout it"



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

"She 'Bout It" - she doesn't need any man in her life. Quite frankly, she doesn't need any one. Gets her own money, pays her own bills and plays the game better than anyone else. She will chew you up, and spot you out without messing up her make up. She 'bout it


----------

